# Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erlernen



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

die (Haupt)Saison geht ja wieder an und mancher wird sich die Frage stellen, ab wann der Nachwuchs geeignet ist, das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erlernen.
Auslöser dieses Threads war eine Beobachtung von mir im letztes Jahr in Österreich, wo sich ein Vater sehr bemühte seinem ca. 7-8 Jahre alten Sprößling dieses beizubringen.
Man konnte deutlich erkennen, daß das Kind stark überfordert war und ich denke, so kommt keine Freude an der Sache auf.
Ich selbst lernte das Werfen mit 13 Jahren beim Casting und  seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr fische ich auch mit der Fliege.
Mein Sohn erlernte es mit 11 Jahren und er ist der Meinung, daß dies so ungefähr auch die Untergrenze für das Erlernen darstellt.
Was meint ihr, was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Es gibt kein "ab wann"....

Es geht um Menschen..

Die sind unterschiedlich...

Sowohl von den physischen wie auch von den geistigen Möglichkeiten her..

Dementsprechend unterschiedlich ist das Alter, ab wann man mit (egal) was anfangen kann...

Auch wenns der bürokrateutonischen Seele zutiefst zuwider sein mag, nicht alles bis ins kleinste geregelt zu haben, gibts dazu einfach keine sinnvolle Antwort zu einem festen Alter, solange jeder Mensch unterschiedlich ist.

Die einzig sinnvolle Antwort:
Sobald es dem Lütten Spaß macht............


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hallo Thomas,

selbstverständlich kann das (Zugangs)Alter für eine Sache variieren, das ist schon klar. Aber je jünger ein Mensch ist, desto geringer ist hier die Bandbreite und geregelt will ich gar nichts wissen.
Ich habe nur nach Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu gefragt und daß das Fliegenwerfen schon etwas komplizierter ist als mal die Angel auszuwerfen und auf Rotaugen und Co. zu fischen ist ja wohl klar.
Es soll ja auch, wie Du richtig schreibst Spaß machen und da tat der von mir beobachtete Vater dem Jungen keinen Gefallen. Ob aus dem ein Fliegenfischer erwächst wage ich zu bezweifeln. Druck erzeugt Gegendruck, das gilt nicht nur in der Physik.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Also ich meine ersten zahrten Wurfbewegungen mit 6 Jahre gemacht, natürlich mit Hilfe vom Vater. 
Denke da gibt es auch keine Grenze, je früher desto besser. Klar macht man da keine wunderbaren Schwünge, aber man kriegt Gefühl für die Rute und Schnur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Na dann, also bitte, mein Tipp:
Unter 9 Jahren 4 Monaten, 3 Wochen und 2 Tagen Alter sollte man nicht mit Fliegenfischen anfangen wollen..

Das stresst dann Kinder wie Erwachsene nur zu sehr.......

(Ironie/Sarkasmus???).................


PS:
Fliegenfischen ist ungefähr so kompliziert wie früher als Kiddies mit nem Haselnussstecken, angespitzt, Kartoffeln oder Äpfel aufspiessen und so weit wie möglich zu schleudern..


----------



## Franky (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Wenn Kind will, dann soll es! Andersrum* wird nie ein Schuh draus - egal wie alt Kind ist... Angeln und speziell Fliegenfischen ist keine Frage des Alters!


(* wenn Kind soll, hat es zu wollen - leider auch schon beobachtet)


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*



Seele schrieb:


> Also ich meine ersten zahrten Wurfbewegungen mit 6 Jahre gemacht, natürlich mit Hilfe vom Vater.
> Denke da gibt es auch keine Grenze, je früher desto besser. Klar macht man da keine wunderbaren Schwünge, aber man kriegt Gefühl für die Rute und Schnur.



Hallo,

ich werde hier offenbar mißverstanden, ich wollte nichts geregelt haben (Thomas) noch habe von einer Grenze geschrieben. Ich wollte nur wissen, ab welchem Alter in etwa es Sinn macht mit dem Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu beginnen.
Und Du hast wirklich mit 6 Jahren begonnen und mit 7 dann den Rollwurf und Doppelzug beherrscht?
Ich meine hier das sinnvolle Beginnen, also daß der Kerl nach ein paar Stunden Unterweisung auch selbstständig Fische fangen kann und auch einen Wurf hinbekommt, der über zehn Meter geht, was man halt so braucht um auch ein paar Stunden am Wasser damit zurechtzukommen und auch seinen ersten Fisch zu fangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Man kann auch alles mit Gewalt verkomplizieren.

Wenn Du meinst, dass ein 4, 14 oder 40-jähriger Anfänger nur mit Rollwurf und Doppelzug Fliegenfischen kann - nun ja....

Mir hat das schon Spaß gemacht, als ich erst mal mit Selbststudium ein paar Meter werfen und die ersten Döbel und Rotaugen mit Nassfliege und Nymphe bekommen habe - alles andere kommt dann mit der Zeit und dann wenn mans braucht.

Ist nun wahrlich keine große Kunst, auch wenns immer wieder welche gibt, die gerne ne Kunst draus machen wollen.

Franky hats gut beschrieben, das ist der einzige Punkt, um den es gehen darf:


Franky schrieb:


> *Wenn Kind will, dann soll es!* Andersrum* wird nie ein Schuh draus - egal wie alt Kind ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na dann, also bitte, mein Tipp:
> 
> 
> PS:
> Fliegenfischen ist ungefähr so kompliziert wie früher als Kiddies mit nem Haselnussstecken, angespitzt, Kartoffeln oder Äpfel aufspiessen und so weit wie möglich zu schleudern..



Hallo,

das ist aber nicht Dein Ernst, denn wenn das so wäre, hätte ein ca. Fünfjähriger keinerlei Probleme mit Rollwurf, Doppelzug, Switchcast etc.
Oder sind da die Schwaben den Bayern doch voraus?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thomas1602 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Ich habe letztes Jahr meinem Patenkind die Fliegenrute mal in die Hand gedrückt, 9Jahre. Und er war rein vom Bewegungsablauf, Körperkoordination überfordert mit der ganzen Sachen, ergo es ging gar nicht. Dadurch hatte er auch keinen Spass, ich hab ihm dann tunlichst die Fliegenrute wieder weggenommen, nicht dass sich eine Antipathie entwickelt und schnell die Spinnrute in die Hand gegeben. :m Das war zwar auch nicht schön, aber wesentlich spassiger für ihn imd darauf kommt es ja an.

Was mir dabei noch auffiel, beim Ballspiel war das auch zu beobachten, da fehlte einfach noch ein bisl Koordinationsvermögen, speziel beim Fangen von Bällen, dieses Jahr macht das schon mehr Spass, deswegen werd ich ihm im Sommer einfach nochmal die Fliegenrute in die Hand drücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> denn wenn das so wäre, hätte ein ca. Fünfjähriger keinerlei Probleme mit Rollwurf, Doppelzug, Switchcast etc.


#d#d#d


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles mit Gewalt verkomplizieren.
> 
> Wenn Du meinst, dass ein 4, 14 oder 40-jähriger Anfänger nur mit Rollwurf und Doppelzug Fliegenfischen kann - nun ja....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hallo,

nein, eine große Kunst ist das Fliegenfischen nicht (wird eh meist nur von Nichtfliegenfischern behauptet), jeder der nicht zwei linke Hände hat, kann es in ein paar Stunden erlernen - die Perfektion kommt dann eh später.
Du interpretierst in meinen Beiträgen Sachen rein, die nicht drinstehen.
Ironie an: Wenn Seele schreibt, daß er mit 6 angefangen hat, kann ich wohl annehmen, daß er ein Jahr später schon fortgeschritten ist. Ironie aus.
Und, ich verkompliziere gar nichts, les mal den Eingangsbeitrag nochmal durch. Wo ist da was verkompliziert oder verstehe ich die Deutsche Sprache auf einmal nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Ich gebs auf, dann halt nochmal so:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unter 9 Jahren 4 Monaten, 3 Wochen und 2 Tagen Alter sollte man nicht mit Fliegenfischen anfangen wollen..


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Man kann´s ja immer mal versuchen. Da gibt´s kein bestimmtes Alter. Ich kenne genügend junge Leute die wurden "genötigt", hatten aber überhaupt keinen Spaß dran. Jetzt sind sie mit großer Freude Ansitzangler.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hallo,

Nachdem ich und zwei Kontrollleser in meinem Eröffnungsbeitrag keinen Hinweis auf eine bürokratische Seele, die alles geregelt haben muß, noch auf jemand der alles mit Gewalt verkompliziert, erkennen konnten gebs ich auch auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos





die (Haupt)Saison geht ja wieder an und mancher wird sich die Frage stellen, ab wann der Nachwuchs geeignet ist, das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erlernen.
Auslöser dieses Threads war eine Beobachtung von mir im letztes Jahr in Österreich, wo sich ein Vater sehr bemühte seinem ca. 7-8 Jahre alten Sprößling dieses beizubringen.
Man konnte deutlich erkennen, daß das Kind stark überfordert war und ich denke, so kommt keine Freude an der Sache auf.
Ich selbst lernte das Werfen mit 13 Jahren beim Casting und  seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr fische ich auch mit der Fliege.
Mein Sohn erlernte es mit 11 Jahren und er ist der Meinung, daß dies so ungefähr auch die Untergrenze für das Erlernen darstellt.
Was meint ihr, was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Petri Heil

Lajos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Unter 9 Jahren 4 Monaten, 3 Wochen und 2 Tagen Alter sollte man nicht mit Fliegenfischen anfangen wollen..


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

manche haben mit 12 Sex, manche erst mit 18

....wird Zeit, dass es wieder ans Wasser geht.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

OK, habe verstanden. Ich bin raus hier und verspreche, daß ich künftig keine neuen Themen mehr eröffnen werde.

Petri  Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> OK, habe verstanden. Ich bin raus hier und verspreche, daß ich künftig keine neuen Themen mehr eröffnen werde.
> 
> Petri  Heil
> 
> Lajos



Okay sorry Lajos...also ich kenne zwei Kids, die sollten es so mit 9 Jahren versuchen. Der eine hat es super gepackt, weil er motorisch und geistig wohl etwas weiter war wie der andere. Ich kenne auch einige, die haben so mit 10-12 angefangen. Ich kenne auch einen, der hat erst mit 48 angefangen (das war aber unterste Grenze)  Und ich kenne auch ein paar Kids, denen hat es überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht (die sahen eher genötigt aus).


----------



## huawei71 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Setzt ihm eine Brille auf(soll ja nicht ins Auge gehen) drück ihm die Rute in die Hand...übe mit ihm zusammen...der rest ergibt sich ganz einfach...


----------



## Polarfuchs (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Lajos, Du hast alle Antworten auf die Frage erhalten....- leider wolltest oder konntest Du sie scheinbar nicht verstehen 

Wenn ein Kind da Bock druff hat, lass es probieren und frag nicht nach seinem Alter....


----------



## thomas1602 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Alle bisl spitzfindig und angespannt heute? Berichtet doch einfach von euren Erfahrungen, nicht mehr und weniger, Lajos wollte bestimmt keine Angabe ala 3650 Tage 7h 6min haben. Wird anscheinend Zeit, dass Frühling wird und wir alle wieder ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hallo, 

finde die Frage von Lajos hat ihre Berechtigung. Und warum sollten nicht gerade viele fliegenfischende Väter sich diese stellen. 

Der Bewegungsablauf ist doch etwas kompliziert. Und ein gewisses eigenes Körpergefühl ist schon Voraussetzung dafür. Andererseits: schon die Kleinsten können Voltigieren, Turnen, Fußballspielen. Also mit etwas Willen sollte das Alter bezüglich des Lernens der Technik kein so großes Problem darstellen. 

Anders hingegen würde ich die Gefahren beim Werfen und Fischen beurteilen. Ein Kind das Haken mit großer Geschwindigkeit in der Luft herumschleudert, und die Technik bzw. eben auch die Risiken nicht wirklich verinnerlicht hat, ist für sich und andere eben schon ne Gefahr. Wie oft `vergessen´ Kinder was? Was wenn mal die Schutzbrille nicht auf is, der Freund nebendran steht, oder dahinter usw. Ganz abgesehen vom praktischen Fischen am fließenden Gewässer.. Da wird auch Papa nicht jeden Fehltritt verhindern können... 

Das wären so meine Überlegungen dazu..

Grüße
Simon

PS: Denke allerdings wie alles sollte in jungem Alter das Ganze dann spielerisch beigebracht werden. Der Papa der mit strenger Disziplin und fordernd das Werfen beibringt, dürfte das Gegenteil erreichen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hier noch zwei interessante links zu Diskussionen zum Thema; einmal Fliegenbinden und Kinder, einmal Werfen und Kinder:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...f26227/fliegenfischen-und-kinder-t254442.html

http://fliegenfischer-forum.de/flyf...egenfischen-fuer-kinder-ab-wann--t199014.html

beides angereichert mit Erfahrungsberichten aus erster Hand


----------



## dreampike (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Ich habe bei meinen Söhnen so ab 5 Jahren begonnen, ihnen das Fliegenfischen beizubringen. 
Bei dem jüngeren Sohn hat das hervorragend geklappt, der hat dann auch gleich im ersten Jahr eine Regenbogenforelle mit 63cm auf eine Nassfliege gefangen. Selber geworfen und gedrillt, Papa durfte lediglich keschern. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hallo, 

hier ein 5 jähriger beim Fliegenfischen; man achte drauf wie schön er drillt und keschert!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCZ3HhvpDIk

hier eine schöne reportage über ein 4-tägiges Anfänger-Kinder-Fliegenfischer-Camp. Die lernen besser und ernsthafter als manche "Große" #6 Schön anzuschaun. und is doch was anderes als die Videospiel-Konsole!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9lqNrqejtY

Grüße 
Simon


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Wenn es das Kind will dann kann es es auch bald wenn man ihm
 das passende Gerät zusammenstellt.Wenn es soll wird es eh nix.
 Habe mich mit 11 Jahren auf´s Fahrrad meiner Schwester gesetzt und bin losgefahren,mit 14 bin ich wie ein Köter über den See geschwommen,
 beibringen konnte mir das keiner -einfach weil ich´s nicht wollte.
 Angeln wollte mir keiner beibringen aber das "konnte"ich schon mit 7.


----------



## tozi (9. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Hallo,
hab mir das Video angeschaut, muss aber da sagen, dass der Papa den Fisch gekeschert hat. Allein der Winkel des Kescherkopfes und das "thank-you-dad" ist ja Indiz genug. Schmälert aber die Leistung des kleinen Fliegenfischers nicht...
Der macht das schon richtig, wenn er größer wird.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tozi (9. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*

Dazu kann ich sagen, dass ich damals Ostern 2007 meine Tochter einen Tag vor ihrem 2. Geburtstag zum Angeln mitgenommen hab. Hab ihr alles geduldig erklärt, wie und was und sie hat dann mit ner kurzen 210er-Telerute ihre ersten Fische (Sonnenbarsche) aus dem Kraut geholt. N´Vierteljahr später hat sie dann ihren ersten ernstzunehmenden Barsch (25 cm) per Twister gedrillt, (ausgeworfen hab ich, gedreht/-drillt hat sie)
Auf die Frage was wir denn mit dem Fisch machen sollen, sage sie: ESSEN!!!
Bin vor Lachen fast ins Wasser gefallen....
Sie ist schon immer übers Essen an die Sache rangegangen.....
Fliegenfischen ist da aber sicher ne andere Kajüte..
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Ab welchem Alter haltet ihr Kinder für geeignet das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erle*



Seele schrieb:


> Klar macht man da keine wunderbaren Schwünge, aber man kriegt Gefühl für die Rute und Schnur.



Also die Schwünge und das Gefühl konnte ich bei dem Video nicht besonders feststellen.Da hast wohl etwas Übung noch notwendig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYAdSssB8jA

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Lajos1 danke you made my Day super Kommentare, ich denke die Qualitäten liegen beim Thomas im Bereich Anglerverbände und ihrer Politik, aber Fliegenfischen? Da ist der Thomas anscheinend etwas überfordert.

Zu deiner Frage: Ich denke ein sehr leichtes kurzes Gerät mit einer Schnur 1+Klasse müsste es dem Kind leichter machen. Als psychologischer Trick, mach doch ein Spiel daraus, wenn er richtig wirft gibts ein Eis oder ein Besuch im Schwimmbad. Was der Bub gerne macht. Und als Rute  würde ich vorschlagen eine 2-3er Rute, maximum 6 Fuss.#6#6#6


----------

